# Lathe Tool Rack / Cart



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, guys...

i looked around a bit and decided on this design I modified myself to hold my lathe tools. I got the idea from a post on NC woodturners web forum. Mine is a free standing cart- people frequently make a box that sits under the lathe.. Mine is about L32" x W13"x D 20" (but I can get exact sizes if anyone is interested). The bottom 2 rows are 2' long 2" PVC cut at 45deg, supported by a board at a 45deg for a total of 10 tubes, to hold long chisels. The top 4 rows are 18" long , 2" diameter PVC cut at a 45 deg for a total of 20 tubes, to hold the shorter tools. I glued the tubes together with PVC cement. On the lower shelf I have some finishes and a few chisels for the sovereign. 

What are the other types of racks/ carts do you guys use?


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I keep mine in a drawer right near the lathe and set em on a cart when turning.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*step*

Looks like you have help in the shop spouse our other helper. See the small step up at the mini lathe.

Jerry


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's mine. It's a modified Craftsman tool chest. The drawers are full of chucks, faceplates, vacuum chucks, tool rests, well you name it and it's in there somewhere.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know I mounted one door a little off. When I have some help I will straighten it up. Still have a few odds and ends to add like a 36" gooseneck from the center.

Cabinet and 16 linear feet of storage accessable with no more than one step to left or right.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

No the step is for me. The mini lathe sits too high on that bench to work comfortably without the step.


----------

